# lanolin substitute??



## Ann Mary

I'm not sure where to ask this....what can I use in place of lanolin in a handcream recipe? I can't find it and I've read that it isn't too great for you anyways...so...??? :shrug: any ideas? thanks so much! I thought that soapers often make handcream so maybe they would know the answer to this.


----------



## kesoaps

Unless you're allergic to it, lanolin is wonderful for your skin! Creates a terrific barrier and makes the skin nice and soft. I know that Bramble Berry carries it, but I didn't check to see what sizes.

You can always sub something like shea butter, though.


----------



## linn

Camden Grey also handles lanolin.


----------



## halfpint

I'm allergic to a lot of things but have never had a problem with lanolin. You can often find it in the baby supply section of drug stores as it is sold for use on nursing moms. I think it is usually sold in a tube - like a toothpaste tube. I've also found it in several organic grocery stores.

I like to use it in my lotion bars.

By the way, I always thought I was allergic to wool as I would break out whenever I wore it next to my skin (I was in high school and college bands which both used wool uniforms - I had to wear a layer of clothing underneath to prevent the uniform from touching my skin - even then I would have a light rash). I now believe that I am allergic to the chemicals in comercially processed wool, as I've worn a few items that were home spun and processed and have not had a problem, but when I wear a sweater that is store bought I'll still get rashes on my neck and wrists.

Dawn


----------



## kesoaps

Dawn, that happens to a lot of folks; my niece included.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Ann Mary, you could sub out the lanolin for some type of butter (cocoa, shea, et al) but it won't be the same as using lanolin.

the consistancy of lanolin is different than the butters so you'll probably will have to make a small batch and experiment with the amounts of ingredients used.

If'n it were me, I'd stick with the lanolin.

(which reminds me, I need to make a lanolin lotion .....)


----------



## Ann Mary

Thanks so much all! I will look around and find some lanolin!


----------

